# curious on what peoples thoughts are!!



## midnight dream (Dec 4, 2012)

another pic think he is just standing funny in this though


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Beautiful! he isn't squared up for a detail confo critique, but from what I can see, he is a very good example of his breed. Looks like you have a very nice horse there.


----------



## midnight dream (Dec 4, 2012)

thank you im not very good at getting conformation pics but ill try and get some when I can, im new to the breed so very intrigued on finding out about the breed.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

This might be a dumb question, but Standardbreds race in what kind of racing? Trotting? pacing? with a sulkie?


----------



## midnight dream (Dec 4, 2012)

ithought they used them for all of those ? tbh im unsure as im verynew to thebreed but I know he is a trotter so raced in trotting


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> This might be a dumb question, but Standardbreds race in what kind of racing? Trotting? pacing? with a sulkie?


Standardbreds are raced at the trot or at the pace, whichever they were bred for. 

A sulky is a lightweight cart having two wheels and a seat for the driver only.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

In the United States they are raced in a harness as trotters or pacers. In many parts of the world such as Australia they are raced under saddle at a trot or a pace. The trot is a more "natural gait" while there are fewer "natural" pacers which is why you see a lot of pacing hobbles on pacing horses. Its true that generally pacers come from pacers; however, its possible for a trotting mare and trotting stallion to have a pacing foal. It is all about training. 

As for your boy, and I am no expert so they can correct me. He is bit ewe necked and his neck needs a bit more muscle. He is sickle hocked a bit. His shoulder is a bit straight but not horrible. I like his hind end, he has a steep croup but something about it I like. I don't see anything terrible wrong with his legs. He is a standardbred so he is clearly very smart, and gentle. He has a brain and a good temperament, which is the best part of his conformation.


----------



## roadswarrior (Sep 20, 2013)

I love me a good standardbred! They are for sure work horses (mind the pun). My guy is 23 and we ride 5-6 days a week in the ring, track and trails. If you look after him, he'll last you a lifetime. 

I have never ridden a trotter(as pace racing is popular here) but the pace is a fantastic gate. None of that up and down its all side to side in the saddle.

As for your second picture where he is standing weird, mine stands the same way when tied. Its almost as if they are balancing on a box.


----------



## midnight dream (Dec 4, 2012)

hmm thats interesting learn something everyday and maybe he is a pacer ? as his movement feels side to side :S im so very confused i will have to find a video maybe ? and im pretty sure a pacing hobble was used on him but im sure tbey said he was a trotter when i bought him?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

rookie said:


> In many parts of the world such as Australia they are raced under saddle at a trot or a pace.


Please don't make statements like this one and present them as fact if you aren't educated enough in the field. I actually LIVE in Australia and I have never EVER seen a Standardbred raced under saddle. Thoroughbreds get raced under saddle at the gallop on grass. Standardbreds get raced in harness, typically at the pace, on bluemetal.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I just happened to be looking at this for the confo critique, and while I'm no standardbred expert, Blue's comment stood out to me because just last week this story about trotters under saddle caught my attention (watch the video too, really interesting to see).

Growing up near Saratoga, NY, we had the harness track for standardbreds (my uncle and his dad owned/trained there for years) down the street from the TB flat track, but I never knew that under saddle was common for standardbreds. I know nothing of Australian racing, but it certainly could be going on there too; from what I can gather it's a growing sport.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Very neat but neither a race [not a true one] nor in Australia, so I'm not sure what point it proves.

In Australia, Standardbreds are raced in harness. There are no undersaddle races for them.


----------



## midnight dream (Dec 4, 2012)

i have seen a few pics of people racing under saddle here in britain but dont know whether this is common
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

